# Plant ID



## IdartYou (Feb 8, 2013)

Can i get an ID on these and could they go in a viv with darts? Thanks  will be hitting them with a couple doses of CO2 if i can use them.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

_Philodendron hederaceum_ (=scandens) Heartleaf philodendron, excellent houseplant and vine. You can train it to climb the back wall of the tank.

_Dracaena fragrans_ 'Janet Craig Compacta' Nice plant when young, but grows into a small tree. There are better choices for a tank; grow this one as a houseplant. 

PlantFiles: Picture #2 of Dracaena 'Janet Craig Compacta' (Dracaena fragrans)

There are several threads on tropical plants, and good threads of photos ("What have you got in foliage?", etc.) I also suggest you pick up a good paperback on tropical houseplants.


----------



## IdartYou (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks. So the vine one would work? They were 2.99$ a piece so i said why not.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

The philodendron will work quite well. 

Other useful plants you may see in chain stores:

Ficus pumila 'Oakleaf' (grows slower)
Fittonia sp. 'Mini White' (white looks more natural than red)
Smaller vining peperomias
Earthstars (Cryptanthus sp.)
Button fern (Pellaea rotundifolia)

If you are not familiar with these, look 'em up 

Remember to at least rinse very thoroughly and do not reuse the potting mix in your tank! Of course, others use diluted bleach solutions, etc.


----------

